# DEA TELEHEALTH GUIDANCE



## dwaldman (Mar 31, 2020)

For prescribing pain medications, although there is mention of audio only such as with virtual visits, below states telehealth and controlled substances requires audio & visual telehealth comminications. Things seems to change with the COVID-19 updates to regulations but thought I would point this out, I saw it this referenced in a webinar.



			https://www.deadiversion.usdoj.gov/coronavirus.html
		


*Telemedicine*


> On January 31, 2020, the Secretary of the Department of Health and Human Services issues a public health emergency (HHS Public Health Emergency Declaration).
> *Question*: Can telemedicine now be used under the conditions outlined in Title 21, United States Code (U.S.C.), Section 802(54)(D)?
> *Answer*: Yes. While a prescription for a controlled substance issued by means of the Internet (including telemedicine) must generally be predicated on an in-person medical evaluation (21 U.S.C. 829(e)), the Controlled Substances Act contains certain exceptions to this requirement. One such exception occurs when the Secretary of Health and Human Services has declared a public health emergency under 42 U.S.C. 247d (section 319 of the Public Health Service Act), as set forth in 21 U.S.C. 802(54)(D). Secretary Azar declared such a public health emergency with regard to COVID-19 on January 31, 2020 (https://www.hhs.gov/about/news/2020...alth-emergency-us-2019-novel-coronavirus.html). On March 16, 2020, the Secretary, with the concurrence of the Acting DEA Administrator, designated that the telemedicine allowance under section 802(54)(D) applies to all schedule II-V controlled substances in all areas of the United States. Accordingly, as of March 16, 2020, and continuing for as long as the Secretary’s designation of a public health emergency remains in effect, DEA-registered practitioners in all areas of the United States may issue prescriptions for all schedule II-V controlled substances to patients for whom they have not conducted an in-person medical evaluation, provided all of the following conditions are met:
> 
> ...


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 31, 2020)

*Summary of Medicare Telemedicine Services*











						MEDICARE TELEMEDICINE HEALTH CARE PROVIDER FACT SHEET | CMS
					

Medicare coverage and payment of virtual services INTRODUCTION:




					www.cms.gov


----------

